# Dog Show in Plymouth



## Barking Macs (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi
There is a dog show at Devonport Park, Plymouth on Sun 2nd Sep 2012; this is a yearly event and I hear it is growing all the time.
There is also a fun show at Gables Farm Dogs and Cats home on the Sat. 22nd Sep 2012 I will be at both shows, but as a stallholder. Does anyone know if there are any more shows in Devon/ Cornwall?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be there with Prince rock dog training doing a display 

Do you know what time it starts, I forgot and wanted to pass it onto a friend.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/76732669385/
You can find shows here.


----------



## Barking Macs (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Springerhusky!
Thanks for your reply..I'll see you there!..I have to get there early to set up, but I believe the show begins at Midday..my stall will be right near the show, you can't miss the red gazebo:thumbup:
I can't get into the facebook link, as I don't have facebook...is there a web link at all?..


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Barking Macs said:


> Hi Springerhusky!
> Thanks for your reply..I'll see you there!..I have to get there early to set up, but I believe the show begins at Midday..my stall will be right near the show, you can't miss the red gazebo:thumbup:
> I can't get into the facebook link, as I don't have facebook...is there a web link at all?..


You'll see a woman with a springer-Brody and a malamute-Maya, it'll be me but i'll nosy your stall anyway because I nosy everywhere lol

Sadly not, it's a facebook group i'm afraid. You might have to get sucked into facebook :lol:


----------



## william04 (Jun 26, 2012)

I wish to be there  with my two cute little dogies.


----------



## Barking Macs (Aug 25, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> You'll see a woman with a springer-Brody and a malamute-Maya, it'll be me but i'll nosy your stall anyway because I nosy everywhere lol
> 
> Sadly not, it's a facebook group i'm afraid. You might have to get sucked into facebook :lol:


Arghhh!. got sucked into facebook!..I knew I'd have to one day!..I needed to join Efford Market group anyway and some other stuff, so I'm in...:mad2:..nevermind..I'm sure I'll get to know where all the shows are...the bandanas are selling a treat..I've got some done in Cornish Tartan for the shows in Cornwall...we sold a harness jacket to a little Jack Russel rescue dog in a skulls and Roses tatto style fabric...she sent us a piccy with her dog, Maisie wearing it! Tatto fabric is the fashion for the disconcerning dog this Autumn!..:


----------



## showjumper007 (Sep 1, 2012)

Where about's is the Devonport show ? x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

showjumper007 said:


> Where about's is the Devonport show ? x


Devonport park  I belive near to the bandstand area.


----------



## showjumper007 (Sep 1, 2012)

What time does it start ? x


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

I will be there! I'll be the one being pulled around everywhere by a highly excitable hound!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

showjumper007 said:


> What time does it start ? x


12

Although if you're coming with Prince rock, 11.30.



Big bully said:


> I will be there! I'll be the one being pulled around everywhere by a highly excitable hound!!


haha well look out for the midget malamute and mad springer and you'll find me


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Good day although I wasn't feeling very well so didn't spend time finding people but did try to say Hello to the people I did find


----------

